# Getting started with blogs



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

The blog addition is a fun addition to this website. Very cool! I wonder what peoples thoughts are on the intellitext ads...hmmmm


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

How about feeding the monster with a rss feed? per your own member blog of course. See how I have a Snowrev.com feed of 6 posts in my http://shoptheblend.com/blog sidebar.

Is that possible?
I love regurgitating data


----------

